# RE: Windows 2000 motherboards



## Senex (Jun 23, 2010)

*RE: Windows 2000 motherboards*

About a year ago I found a list of boards/chipsets known to run Windows 2000 workstation, on Microsoft homesite, but now Google seems unable to find it. Anyone know where it is, or know of another similar list for Win 2000?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Windows 2000 motherboards*

Try the text file D/L> ftp://ftp.microsoft.com/services/whql/hcl/win2000hcl.txt


----------



## Senex (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Windows 2000 motherboards*



wrench97 said:


> Try the text file D/L> ftp://ftp.microsoft.com/services/whql/hcl/win2000hcl.txt


Many thanks! Your link was exactly what was needed to find list of motherboards! Now all I need is to find list of AMD (southbridge) chipsets known to support Windows 2000 workstation...can use it to see if any more current boards will run this OS. Any ideas?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Windows 2000 motherboards*

Check the manufacturers web site for driver support for Win 2000 on newer boards.


----------



## Senex (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Windows 2000 motherboards*



wrench97 said:


> Check the manufacturers web site for driver support for Win 2000 on newer boards.


In each Gigabyte motherboard listing (spec dropdown) it says "If drivers are available from the vendors, we will list them on the GIGABYTE website." Any idea where these are listed at? I've been all over their site, and see zero mention of this.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Windows 2000 motherboards*

In the driver drop down on the page the specs are on.


----------

